# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Hàng dao mới 100%

## nguyenthuytrang

Nội dung bài viết bị xóa vì sai quy định.
1. Bài viết giới thiệu sản phẩm, mua bán phải được viết trong chuyên mục BÁN
2. Bài viết dùng màu hoặc co chữ sai quy định.
3. Thành viên vẫn vi phạm sau nhiều lần nhắc nhở trực tiếp và cả PM, nếu tiếp tục vi phạm sẽ bị khóa (ban) nick cảnh cáo 01 tuần.
4. Chuyên mục này sẽ bị xóa hoàn toàn sau vài ngày.

----------


## biết tuốt

loại này dùng khắc gì các bác??

----------


## Nam CNC

chuyên cho mạch in . Cắt tấm carbon rất ok ( anh Phuongmd đã phản hồi như vậy ) , thậm chí cắt gạch rất ngon luôn hehehe.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## CKD

Mấy bác ở Cty Đông Phương này thấy nhiều lần bị nhắc nhở mà vẫn thích dùng màu và co chữ lớn nhỉ....
Lại còn giới thiệu bán sản phẩm ở sai chuyên mục nữa... đúng là abc xyz mà.

----------

